# Minors called the police



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

so I picked up some 15 and 16 year olds last night. I don't have kids nor do I know how to interact with them as a parent but these kids smelled like pot and I told them so. I also told them it wasn't my job to report them or anything but to behave. 

I pick up minors a lot on their parents account so I've become used to it. We make a pit stop, my car still reeks of Abercrombie perfume, we part ways. I live in Austin so I'm on the new Getme app and after 49 minutes and another rider I see these kids need another ride from their drop off house. I text them to confirm, no response but since they are high I decide they probably just aren't paying attention and go to pick them up. 

In the back of my mind I'm thinking maybe cops will be there but I write it off as stupid. I told the kids technically it's against company policy for them to use the ride service, they said oh then we'll call the cops and I said yeah do it we have really good insurance sarcastically. 

Sure enough as I pull up there were two cop
Cars at the house. I back up and get the **** out of there slowly but intentionally. The cops had ordered the ride. They ordered and cancelled rides until they got me again. They waved their flashlight T me several times to indicate they wanted to talk or had summoned me but luckily I'm an upper middle class educated white woman and know that unless they pull me over I shouldn't talk to them without an attorney. 

Like straight up they looked like little *****es. Oh you're waving you're light at me so I'm going to comply? No. If you had cause you'd be following me and pulling me over. Nothing good will come of me talking to you. Even if these little cologne wearing weasels robbed the house I dropped them off at I want nothing to do with it or the police. 

They can call whichever ride service I was driving for and pursue me that way. The police say they don't want to involve the ride service because they don't want to get you in trouble but it is more that they don't have a care. I took someone from point a to point b. If they committed a crime it isn't my business. I'm out here to make money not dick around with the police for hours on end.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe you should stop transporting minors , it's agianst Uber policy, and risky as you've found out many times. Stop making stupid decisions and complaining about it.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I had trouble following your post. No offense, but what were you on?


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I had trouble following your post. No offense, but what were you on?


Siri autocorrect. I've revised.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Call me old fashioned, but I remember being high with my buddies at 15. We wouldn't be calling the cops.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Don't you know no one reads the end users agreement. Print some out and keep in the glove box. If not in the mood for their crap give one and have mommy or daddy explain to you.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mistake #1. Be quiet if you smell weed, and jus complete the trip. #2. Then 1* the account for using ride share as a minor even better if its the parents account. #3. If your that desperate then maybe this is not for you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

im missing something,what EXACTLY is the reason the kids gave the cops for calling them ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

and any time someone lets an underage kid use their account to request a ride, you need to report them


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> so I picked up some 15 and 16 year olds last night. I don't have kids nor do I know how to interact with them as a parent but these kids smelled like pot and I told them so. I also told them it wasn't my job to report them or anything but to behave.
> 
> I pick up minors a lot on their parents account so I've become used to it. We make a pit stop, my car still reeks of Abercrombie perfume, we part ways. I live in Austin so I'm on the new Getme app and after 49 minutes and another rider I see these kids need another ride from their drop off house. I text them to confirm, no response but since they are high I decide they probably just aren't paying attention and go to pick them up.
> 
> ...


Good thing you mentioned your race, very very important to the story.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> so I picked up some 15 and 16 year olds last night. I don't have kids nor do I know how to interact with them as a parent but these kids smelled like pot and I told them so. I also told them it wasn't my job to report them or anything but to behave.
> 
> I pick up minors a lot on their parents account so I've become used to it. We make a pit stop, my car still reeks of Abercrombie perfume, we part ways. I live in Austin so I'm on the new Getme app and after 49 minutes and another rider I see these kids need another ride from their drop off house. I text them to confirm, no response but since they are high I decide they probably just aren't paying attention and go to pick them up.
> 
> ...


I don't understand your story. If you never talked to the cops how do you know it was them that ordered the car? And why won't you speak to a law officer w/o an attorney? Paranoid?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The whole story sounds weird and she is quite risky transporting minors.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't understand your story. If you never talked to the cops how do you know it was them that ordered the car? And why won't you speak to a law officer w/o an attorney? Paranoid?


They did their light thing with the flash light indicating they wanted to talk to me when I began to back away.

Why did I not comply? Law school.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> and any time someone lets an underage kid use their account to request a ride, you need to report them


Yep.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> Good thing you mentioned your race, very very important to the story.


It's the reason I'm not in jail right now so, yeah, pretty important.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> im missing something,what EXACTLY is the reason the kids gave the cops for calling them ?


I didn't do anything illegal but these kids were high as a kite and underage. It could have been a house party it could have been anything. All I know is I wasn't legally obliged to talk to anyone and damn sure wasn't doing it.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

SacTownDood said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I remember being high with my buddies at 15. We wouldn't be calling the cops.


Today's North American kids are just imbecile, stupid, ill-mannered ****tards. With cherry on top.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

You have more problem riders than the whole forum combined.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You have more problem riders than the whole forum combined.


I just ***** about it more. My rating was 4.97 with Lyft.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> You have more problem riders than the whole forum combined.


That's because many of us never pick those riders up in the first place.

15 year olds smelling like pot? And high? Automatic cancel from me.

And then goes back to pick up where she left them? Like, seriously?


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

i had no idea i could not pick up kids.... kids are always getting rides home or to school... if i smell pot its not unusual... there are people smoking pot in the open all the time on the strip... i could give a shit ... as long as they don't smoke nothing in my car thats all that matters....lets worry about more important things... like getting a tip option on the uber app and getting lyft and uber to have a sitdown and raise our fares back up... i am working for nothing now in vegas.... 25 rides to make a hundred bucks... its disgusting


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> I didn't do anything illegal but these kids were high as a kite and underage. It could have been a house party it could have been anything. All I know is I wasn't legally obliged to talk to anyone and damn sure wasn't doing it.


im sorry but your entire story makes no sense at all


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> It's the reason I'm not in jail right now so, yeah, pretty important.


Why? What did you do?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> The Cops waved their flashlight T me several times to indicate they wanted to talk or had summoned me but luckily I'm an upper middle class educated white woman and know that unless they pull me over


WTF?
None of that makes sense!
They would have no way of knowing your gender or ethnicity.
Never heard of law enforcement using traffic control maneuvers to perform a vehicle stop.
Whole thing sounds goofy. Either made up, or you completely misunderstood the situation you were in.


Lnsky said:


> They did their light thing with the flash light indicating they wanted to talk to me when I began to back away.
> 
> Why did I not comply? Law school.


Sorry, but no. This is stupid.

You either made up this story 
Police were just doing traffic control, and wanted you to leave the area.
Or you were being pranked.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> so I picked up some 15 and 16 year olds last night. I don't have kids nor do I know how to interact with them as a parent but these kids smelled like pot and I told them so. I also told them it wasn't my job to report them or anything but to behave.
> 
> I pick up minors a lot on their parents account so I've become used to it. We make a pit stop, my car still reeks of Abercrombie perfume, we part ways. I live in Austin so I'm on the new Getme app and after 49 minutes and another rider I see these kids need another ride from their drop off house. I text them to confirm, no response but since they are high I decide they probably just aren't paying attention and go to pick them up.
> 
> ...


Upper middle class taxi driver ^^^^
Making a big deal about nothing 
All this for 5 bucks ??


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't understand your story. If you never talked to the cops how do you know it was them that ordered the car? And why won't you speak to a law officer w/o an attorney? Paranoid?


Crack cocaine side effects.



Lnsky said:


> They did their light thing with the flash light indicating they wanted to talk to me when I began to back away.
> 
> Why did I not comply? Law school.


You just got in a black list over nothing


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

There is a valid objection to the story for assuming facts not in evidence but in the end she did the right thing. Two cop cars in front of the house possibly wanting to talk to the Uber driver that just transported high minors and their drugs is probably not going to be fun and likely will not end well for the driver.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

A Morgan said:


> There is a valid objection to the story for assuming facts not in evidence but in the end she did the right thing. Two cop cars in front of the house possibly wanting to talk the Uber driver that just transported high minors and their drugs is probably not going to be fun and likely will not end well for the driver.


You take your chances chasing those pennies 
Roll with the punches Joggy


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


> Roll with the punches Joggy


 Ducking the punch was her best option.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

A reputable driver would have stoped and cleared her name 
This incident will repeat t self over the years 
Each time her info gets logged in police incident records ( the drivers info is visible to everyone Anyways ) 

Cops know who she is
She made it look like she had somthing to hide


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

You may be correct about this repeating itself but I was thinking that maybe she will stop telling the PAX that she has done something wrong and that they should call the cops on her .


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

A Morgan said:


> You may be correct about this repeating itself but I was thinking that maybe she will stop telling the PAX that she has done something wrong and that they should call the cops on her .


That is the best solution

Never leave your name in doubt always assist PD in any incident 
Have a clear reputation , you'll need it the day you get pulled over and you pax drops 3oz cocaine stash under the drivers seat.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

An educated WHITE midde class middle aged woman who cannot tell a simple story properly! What kind of education did you get? Clearly not a good one since you drive for uber and cannot explain yourself.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


> Upper middle class taxi driver ^


That's an oxymoron right there


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> That's an oxymoron right there


Her words


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> They did their light thing with the flash light indicating they wanted to talk to me when I began to back away.
> 
> Why did I not comply? Law school.


You understand. I never talk to cops unless I'm the one who called them. You don't know what they've been told: assume you are being questioned as a criminal suspect, and anything you say can and will be used against you. Nothing you say can help you.

But what exactly did these minors tell the police, that you transported them after they called you? It's not illegal to haul minors, just against Uber rules. If it comes up again, you can say you asked them and they said they were 18, and that settles it. We're not trained or authorized to check ID.

But as an older man with a van I would not haul underage girls. If they make an accusation I'm guilty until proven innocent, and I will never be proven innocent. Kids know this, and they haven't developed any morality yet and might try to roll me.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber drivers really need to be drug tested damn!!

If I pull my iPhone i can request and cancell till I find the pictures & names of all the drivers in the US 

Get over it you sold your privacy for pennies


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> Ducking the punch was her best option.


What exactly does that even mean?
You can't slowly drive away and "hide" from the police. If they wanted to question her, they would have stopped the vehicle, possibly even felony stop protocol if they felt she was fleeing the scene of a crime after being told to stop.

All these pretend scenarios built on this original crappy story. Stop watching CSI television.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> You think the worst when your high as a kite.
> so I picked up some 15 and 16 year olds last night. I don't have kids nor do I know how to interact with them as a parent but these kids smelled like pot and I told them so. I also told them it wasn't my job to report them or anything but to behave.
> 
> I pick up minors a lot on their parents account so I've become used to it. We make a pit stop, my car still reeks of Abercrombie perfume, we part ways. I live in Austin so I'm on the new Getme app and after 49 minutes and another rider I see these kids need another ride from their drop off house. I text them to confirm, no response but since they are high I decide they probably just aren't paying attention and go to pick them up.
> ...


Maybe one of the kids dad is a cop and they were f'ing with you.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> It's the reason I'm not in jail right now so, yeah, pretty important.


If you believe that then why did you run? Why not face them and use your skin color as a shield?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Might as well toss in the best line from White Chicks


----------



## Exclusif (Sep 28, 2015)

So the cops in your city have nothing better to do other then cancel rides until they got you again.....


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's because many of us never pick those riders up in the first place.
> 
> 15 year olds smelling like pot? And high? Automatic cancel from me.
> 
> And then goes back to pick up where she left them? Like, seriously?


Yeah going to pick them up the second time was stupid and I had a feelin something was up. When I dropped them off they weren't 100% sure the house I was dropping them at was the right house.

It could have been a very calm house party or something and the police were dispersing it but back in my day house party being busted equaled they are calling your parents not letting you call an Uber.

Either way> minors with police equals not getting in my car.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Exclusif said:


> So the cops in your city have nothing better to do other then cancel rides until they got you again.....


The cops in my city ride around on buses to catch people in cell phones whilst driving to then phone another cop to chase them down.

They say they need to be sitting up higher than the cats to catch drivers on phones and this is the answer. Our police chief is the biggest idiot on the planet we are just too anticops to hope for better.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

The heavens tried to teach you a lesson by taking Uber and Lyft away from Austin, but you went a-knockin' on the gates of hell with GetMe.

Austin, keep it weird. And they'll keep being potheads. So either take them and 1-Star them, or stop driving rideshare altogether.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Ducking the punch.



Fireguy50 said:


> What exactly does that even mean?


Ducking the punch = Driving away from a bad situation; its a natural reflex you develop driving Uber. Once your natural reflex gets developed properly you actually can drive away from the police but you absolutely need to drive away slowly and in obedience to all traffic laws.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I had trouble following your post. No offense, but what were you on?


Good lord, I'm not the only one, who can not make sense out of the OP's post.
Pot, minors, cops - who, what, where?
And how is it OP's problem?
Seriously, hard to make any sense out of it.
And why even acknowledge, that they were stoned? Who the hell cares? 
So you pick up some stoned minors. Unless you sold them weed, why even spend two shits, thinking about it?
Unless they are covered with blood, and are swinging a bloody ax, who gives a rat's ass, what they do? 
It's their parents' problem, if they can afford it. **** them.


----------



## Burdo (Apr 24, 2016)

It's at this point in time id be calling Saul Goodman.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> The cops in my city ride around on buses to catch people in cell phones whilst driving to then phone another cop to chase them down.
> 
> They say they need to be sitting up higher than the cats to catch drivers on phones and this is the answer. Our police chief is the biggest idiot on the planet we are just too anticops to hope for better.


Whilst. Ain't from around here, are you?

Welcome to the US. Most of our people are very nice. Some are very bad.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

As soon as I figured out this was in Austin, it all made sense.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> Ducking the punch.
> 
> Ducking the punch = Driving away from a bad situation; its a natural reflex you develop driving Uber. Once your natural reflex gets developed properly you actually can drive away from the police but you absolutely need to drive away slowly and in obedience to all traffic laws.


Again, you can't duck law enforcement, especially by driving away slowly. If they wanted to question that vehicle, nothing would have stopped them. They'd send in plate number with vehicle description and she'd get a felony stop a few blocks away.
A felony stop is way worse than just stopping initially when told and answering the questions politely but short.
Only criminals run, and if innocent of the suspected crimes, running away is a crime, so if they weren't guilty, now fleeing, eluding and resisting arrest charges to follow.

Working the 10-2 drunk shift gets me pulled over frequently for DUI check points, and I make it quick but cooperation is best. They are our only Allies when drunks behavior badly, Uber isn't going to do anything for you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> but luckily I'm an upper middle class educated white woman and know that unless they pull me over I shouldn't talk to them without an attorney..


If that's truly the case then you're an unicorn.

Upper class or middle class (truly the middle class not the poor deluding themselves as middle) don't drive uber.

They sure as heck don't say "like straight up" as an "educated" person.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

This is what happens if you drive away ignoring 1 Police car




I'd rather spend 2 minutes with my window rolled down than go through that for no reason, but paranoia.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> truly the middle class not the poor deluding themselves as middle) don't drive uber.


2008 election cycle ruined those terms and categories.

Nobody wants to admit being lower class, people have their pride.
Middle class is all inclusive now, below poverty and well past $250,000/yr
Nobody wants to be labeled Upper class, it has a negative connotation now (elitist, 1% percenter, tax dodging, buying politics)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> 2008 election cycle ruined those terms and categories.
> 
> Nobody wants to admit being lower class, people have their pride.
> Middle class is all inclusive now, below poverty and well past $250,000/yr
> Nobody wants to be labeled Upper class, it has a negative connotation now (elitist, 1% percenter, tax dodging, buying politics)


I consider myself lower class, but unfortunately the government doesn't so I'm not allowed the same breaks (qualifying for homes at a discounted rate). I mean technically I'm "not"
But with the cost of living...

It's not feasible to own property, be able to save for retirement and also allot myself a vacation once a year (and nothing too major too, no more than $2k) while affording the day to day expenses and rainy day fund. It's just not. And the poverty rate for one individual before taxes is 11,770??????

https://www.parkviewmc.com/app/files/public/1484/2016-Poverty-Level-Chart.pdf

There needs to be a redo.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

how do you know the cops were ordering and cancelling rides just to get you back? Seems to me if the cops had probable cause for anything and wanted to get you, they would have done so. Seems that the flashlight gestures were just to move you along, and you are reading way too much into it. Maybe you should also stop driving under age kids, since it f's things up for us drivers who don't want to drive under age kids, but get stupid under age kid ride requests because you are condoning and facilitating under age kids breaking Uber TOS. I like where you said you weren't their parent but told them to behave. stupid kids believing your line about insurance, which wouldn't protect you. Kids only need to say that you touched them inappropriately and you are f'd.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> Yeah going to pick them up the second time was stupid and I had a feelin something was up. When I dropped them off they weren't 100% sure the house I was dropping them at was the right house.
> 
> It could have been a very calm house party or something and the police were dispersing it but back in my day house party being busted equaled they are calling your parents not letting you call an Uber.
> 
> Either way> minors with police equals not getting in my car.


you just sound paranoid. What reason would the cops want to call you back by ordering and cancelling uber rides in the first place. If the cops had probable cause for anything like you contributing to the delinquency of a minor, they would have done more than just wave a flashlight. seems you are over thinking this and the cops were either moving their flashlights around playing lightsaber or more likely moving traffic (i.e. you) along to clear the area.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Again, you can't duck law enforcement, especially by driving away slowly. If they wanted to question that vehicle, nothing would have stopped them. They'd send in plate number with vehicle description and she'd get a felony stop a few blocks away.
> A felony stop is way worse than just stopping initially when told and answering the questions politely but short.
> Only criminals run, and if innocent of the suspected crimes, running away is a crime, so if they weren't guilty, now fleeing, eluding and resisting arrest charges to follow.
> 
> Working the 10-2 drunk shift gets me pulled over frequently for DUI check points, and I make it quick but cooperation is best. They are our only Allies when drunks behavior badly, Uber isn't going to do anything for you.


It clearly depends on probable cause and how bad they want you. If they have probable cause and they want you; you cannot duck that. If they don't have probable cause you are not required to help them establish probable cause and you can duck away. I have done it many times so yes it can be done if you do it correctly. Spinning your tires out of the neighborhood I would not advise.

Edit: I never duck DUI check points because I believe they will chase you down for that as they then believe that you are drunk. In the case which is the subject of the thread the police were obviously lacking just cause for the stop and were hoping that the driver would voluntarily comply so that they could then try to find and establish just cause. Therefore, her best option was to not voluntarily comply and to duck the punch which is perfectly legal in the USA currently. Just say NO.

Many of those cop shows were people get busted for drugs; the police first ask permission so that they can do the search and the dummy's voluntarily say yes.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Trying to follow the OP's post and logic reminded me of 
what it was like trying to follow Twin Peaks.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If that's truly the case then you're an unicorn.
> 
> Upper class or middle class (truly the middle class not the poor deluding themselves as middle) don't drive uber.
> 
> They sure as heck don't say "like straight up" as an "educated" person.


I'm middle class. Driving enough to fill up my IRA before I need it, without blowing my tax bill through the roof.

My first Uber driver ever was a retired Army officer. That's as middle class as you can get. Felt a little funny giving him a tip but did anyway.

Funny thing about people, I take a waitress home from her job to her apartment in the slums, she doesn't need to tip me, but usually does. Then I go back and take some rich dude and his wife to their million dollar house in the suburbs, and he really should tip me, but usually doesn't. It creates new definitions of the word "class."


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Upper middle class educated white woman, you gotta love it. One thing for sure tho, she is telling the truth about the white part because if she was anything other than that, the cops would have got in their cars and pulled her over........lol


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I'm middle class. Driving enough to fill up my IRA before I need it, without blowing my tax bill through the roof.
> 
> My first Uber driver ever was a retired Army officer. That's as middle class as you can get. Felt a little funny giving him a tip but did anyway.
> 
> Funny thing about people, I take a waitress home from her job to her apartment in the slums, she doesn't need to tip me, but usually does. Then I go back and take some rich dude and his wife to their million dollar house in the suburbs, and he really should tip me, but usually doesn't. It creates new definitions of the word "class."


how is a retired army officer middle class? their retirement checks equal higher than median household income. That is decidedly upper class.

i had a passenger who woe as me about him being in the service industry relying on tips. Spoiler: he didn't tip me.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You have more problem riders than the whole forum combined.


She's from Florida that's why!  No offense to you OP but just watching the news it seems like some weird stuff happens there. Happy my parents moved from Miami to California a year before I was born.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberJag said:


> She's from Florida that's why!  No offense to you OP but just watching the news it seems like some weird stuff happens there. Happy my parents moved from Miami to California a year before I was born.


Im in Florida, can confirm lots of weirdos.

I believe op is on TX.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Im in Florida, can confirm lots of weirdos.
> 
> I believe op is on TX.


Oops! Sorry! I'm not a dumb blonde, I'm just tired! lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I'm middle class. Driving enough to fill up my IRA before I need it, without blowing my tax bill through the roof.
> 
> My first Uber driver ever was a retired Army officer. That's as middle class as you can get. Felt a little funny giving him a tip but did anyway.
> 
> Funny thing about people, I take a waitress home from her job to her apartment in the slums, she doesn't need to tip me, but usually does. Then I go back and take some rich dude and his wife to their million dollar house in the suburbs, and he really should tip me, but usually doesn't. It creates new definitions of the word "class."


Driving enough to fill up your IRA of 5500 a year or 6.5k depending on age and catch up is NOT middle class

But I guess that's relative to where you are living in the world and whether you have any aspirations to travel after you retire.

If you're satisfied with where you are, awesome. But I wouldn't say you're middle class. There's a wide gap between the truly rich and the poor, with some folks in between making 90-200k (individual not combined income) and some of them don't even consider themselves upper class, barely middle class.

It's not meant to knock you down, or hurt your pride. Truth is rarely pretty but instead of being in the bubble, working to balance the scale is a better but harder path.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Driving enough to fill up your IRA of 5500 a year or 6.5k depending on age and catch up is NOT middle class
> 
> But I guess that's relative to where you are living in the world and whether you have any aspirations to travel after you retire.
> 
> ...


Driving is hardly my only income, nor my IRA all I have for retirement. Trust me, I am middle class, and I have been poor so I know the difference.

Where I live in CT there are plenty of million dollar homes, and the people who own them don't consider themselves rich. They sure are thrifty though, not like other parts of the country where a rich guy lets everyone know it. I happen to like the rich, they're usually the ones who are curious about me and what I do both when driving and on my regular job, and I suspect that inquisitive attitude is what lead to their success.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Kids call cops on themselves? What? This made no sense.


----------



## NtroP (Jun 3, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


> That is the best solution
> 
> Never leave your name in doubt always assist PD in any incident
> Have a clear reputation , you'll need it the day you get pulled over and you pax drops 3oz cocaine stash under the drivers seat.


Never thought of this. What would the legal ramifications be for us?


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> so I picked up some 15 and 16 year olds last night. I don't have kids nor do I know how to interact with them as a parent but these kids smelled like pot and I told them so. I also told them it wasn't my job to report them or anything but to behave.
> 
> I pick up minors a lot on their parents account so I've become used to it. We make a pit stop, my car still reeks of Abercrombie perfume, we part ways. I live in Austin so I'm on the new Getme app and after 49 minutes and another rider I see these kids need another ride from their drop off house. I text them to confirm, no response but since they are high I decide they probably just aren't paying attention and go to pick them up.
> 
> ...


 So much odd speculation required to create the outcome you need for your story. You don't know who called the cops or why they were there. How do you know they ordered and canceled ride request until they got you? You don't because supposedly you drove off before speaking to them. I think you have issues with your perception of reality.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

UberJag said:


> She's from Florida that's why!  No offense to you OP but just watching the news it seems like some weird stuff happens there. Happy my parents moved from Miami to California a year before I was born.


Weird stuff happens everywhere, so don't understand the singling out of Florida. California is the capital of gang violence and weirdness. Very ignorant comparison, but then again so was that comment!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> The whole story sounds weird and she is quite risky transporting minors.


Contact high . . .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> An educated WHITE midde class middle aged woman who cannot tell a simple story properly! What kind of education did you get? Clearly not a good one since you drive for uber and cannot explain yourself.


With a law degree? Well, she said "law school". Maybe she flunked out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> The cops in my city ride around on buses to catch people in cell phones whilst driving to then phone another cop to chase them down.
> 
> They say they need to be sitting up higher than the cats to catch drivers on phones and this is the answer. Our police chief is the biggest idiot on the planet we are just too anticops to hope for better.


Is English not your first language?


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

If you thought they were under influence at first ride you shouldn't have risked taking them for the second ride


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ray H said:


> If you thought they were under influence at first ride you shouldn't have risked taking them for the second ride


Pot has been decriminalized and honestly, for me, morally there is more at risk in turning down a ride for an intoxicated person. I'm more likely to pick someone up because they are intoxicated than when I know they are not.

And I don't like passing vulnerable population off to another driver if I can avoid it because I don't know who that other driver will be.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Kids call cops on themselves? What? This made no sense.


I've read the entire thread and I still have no idea what's going on here.

Uber on.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Siri autocorrect. I've revised.


Still not helpful.


Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I've read the entire thread and I still have no idea what's going on here.


Ditto.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

SacTownDood said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I remember being high with my buddies at 15. We wouldn't be calling the cops.


Better high than drunk....

Stop picking up minors.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

angryuberman said:


> i had no idea i could not pick up kids.... kids are always getting rides home or to school... if i smell pot its not unusual... there are people smoking pot in the open all the time on the strip... i could give a shit ... as long as they don't smoke nothing in my car thats all that matters....lets worry about more important things... like getting a tip option on the uber app and getting lyft and uber to have a sitdown and raise our fares back up... i am working for nothing now in vegas.... 25 rides to make a hundred bucks... its disgusting


What are you gonna do if you get pulled over and the kids stuff the pot in your seat?


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> so I picked up some 15 and 16 year olds last night. I don't have kids nor do I know how to interact with them as a parent but these kids smelled like pot and I told them so. I also told them it wasn't my job to report them or anything but to behave.
> 
> I pick up minors a lot on their parents account so I've become used to it. We make a pit stop, my car still reeks of Abercrombie perfume, we part ways. I live in Austin so I'm on the new Getme app and after 49 minutes and another rider I see these kids need another ride from their drop off house. I text them to confirm, no response but since they are high I decide they probably just aren't paying attention and go to pick them up.
> 
> ...


Man that's too bad you know I'm a nice person and sometimes I make poor decisions because I'm really nice but through this app I learned ways that I could speak to passengers but being a little bit polite but strict and so my words are "I cannot let you do that" If you're really polite. If you just let the passenger know hey look I'm sorry I cannot let you do that and then don't even try to explain it to them. Good luck with everything !!


----------



## midtownhm (Apr 17, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> so I picked up some 15 and 16 year olds last night. I don't have kids nor do I know how to interact with them as a parent but these kids smelled like pot and I told them so. I also told them it wasn't my job to report them or anything but to behave.
> 
> I pick up minors a lot on their parents account so I've become used to it. We make a pit stop, my car still reeks of Abercrombie perfume, we part ways. I live in Austin so I'm on the new Getme app and after 49 minutes and another rider I see these kids need another ride from their drop off house. I text them to confirm, no response but since they are high I decide they probably just aren't paying attention and go to pick them up.
> 
> ...


"upper middle class educated white women", "if they committed a crime it isn't my business", "im out here to make money not f around with the police"....no offense, but talking to the police if they want to talk to you takes priority over you ride sharing people around...and if you smelled pot, it's not your business to point it out...


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

midtownhm said:


> "upper middle class educated white women", "if they committed a crime it isn't my business", "im out here to make money not f around with the police"....no offense, but talking to the police if they want to talk to you takes priority over you ride sharing people around...and if you smelled pot, it's not your business to point it out...


Agreed on the pot to some degree. As for the cops- they have all the info they need to reach out to me if I can provide valuable info on the kids say they just committed a crime or something.

Austin has a long standing problem with its police force, it's a very big black mark on our city. The current police chief has no business doing anything in our city citizen or otherwise. But we take it from him because he isn't dumb or corrupt but he also isn't capable of song his actual job. He's cocky and ignorant though and unyielding to change which is a no go in a city like Austin.

His beat cops only answer to a checklist. They aren't allowed to use their experience to make decision calls. They also don't know the law.

A police situation with minors that they do not compel me to stay for= I call the ride share platform it happened on, my lawyer and the police to document a report.

But no, I'm not paying that game with a beat cop.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> They did their light thing with the flash light indicating they wanted to talk to me when I began to back away.
> 
> Why did I not comply? Law school.


The cop was probably just saying to the other cop,

- "See? When I wave it like this, it turns itself on and off. Damn, it's not doing it now. Look - why is that upper middle class educated white female backing her car deliberately away from us like that?"
- "Beats the shit out of me."
- "Time for donuts?"
- "Yeah."


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Driver screwed up in Connecticut with minors again, when is this going to stop. Common sense people!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/minors-what-the-hell.83677/


----------

